# Need For Help!!!



## edwardtimliu (Sep 6, 2008)

im practicing for the bolder tournmanet and realized for some odd reason i do oh better sittin down than standing up... :confused::confused:
standing tires out my hand idk why. so should i just stick with sitting down or should i find a standing position that best fits me, which of course i will need some advice on that.


----------



## TomZ (Sep 6, 2008)

Do whatever you're comfortable with, so just sit down. Alot of people do so.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2008)

I think you should try hanging upside down from a bar. It would amuse me.


----------



## brunson (Sep 6, 2008)

You'll have the option to sit at the competition. I prefer to solve sitting, so I'll make sure of it. Plus, I'm so slow at 4x4, I can't possibly see myself standing for it. 

Just don't straddle the table, like Clancy. ;-)


----------



## shelley (Sep 8, 2008)

There should be chairs for people who prefer to sit when solving, so no worries.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 8, 2008)

no, no chairs for you, your screwed


----------



## Carson (Sep 8, 2008)

Before I began going to competitions, whenever I used my timer, I would stand while solving. Then when I began competing, I realized that the tables most comps use are a little too low for this, so I began to sit, and am doing much better now.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 9, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> no, no chairs for you, your screwed


awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 9, 2008)

ok cuz its really interesting that i get super 32s standing up... but get sub 28s sitting down


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> I think you should try hanging upside down from a bar. It would amuse me.


that'd be cool... maybe you should make a video of that


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 16, 2008)

By the way, try not to double-post (or triple-post). Put them all into one message.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 16, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> By the way, try not to double-post (or triple-post). Put them all into one message.



k thanks for the advice not michael (ur "not kevin" therefore ur not michael)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 16, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, try not to double-post (or triple-post). Put them all into one message.
> ...




Actually, he is Micheal.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 16, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



Well... my name is Mich*ae*l. But close enough.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 16, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...



I apologize. Is Michael always spelled that way? I thought I remembered spelling it the other. Maybe I'm just dumb.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 16, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I apologize. Is Michael always spelled that way? I thought I remembered spelling it the other. Maybe I'm just dumb.



No problem; I've had worse (Michale, for example). And not always, 'tho I'm not sure about the frequency of either.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 16, 2008)

brunson said:


> You'll have the option to sit at the competition. I prefer to solve sitting, so I'll make sure of it. Plus, I'm so slow at 4x4, I can't possibly see myself standing for it.
> 
> Just don't straddle the table, like Clancy. ;-)



Chris sometimes does big cube BLD while standing.

Funny if someone stands for FMC.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

MistArts said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have the option to sit at the competition. I prefer to solve sitting, so I'll make sure of it. Plus, I'm so slow at 4x4, I can't possibly see myself standing for it.
> ...



I should do that!

By the way. One of my friend's name is Micheal. He said that his parents spelled it wrong while naming him.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 17, 2008)

Gah, that irritates me so much! The people that name their kids "Micheal", I mean...
People only seem to remember the wrong spelling so then they spell my name wrong.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 17, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Gah, that irritates me so much! The people that name their kids "Micheal", I mean...
> People only seem to remember the wrong spelling so then they spell my name wrong.



Another Michael! How many Michaels are there...

Don't you love how a simple discussion on sitting and standing evolves into a discussion on how misspelled names annoy other people...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 21, 2008)

There was 3 Michael's and 3-4 Daniel's at the competition today, so confusing!
And yeah, I think the cubing community in general is very distractable.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 22, 2008)

dude ur michael palone? well im edward liu and i was there


----------



## MistArts (Sep 22, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> dude ur michael palone? well im edward liu and i was there



I'm a Liu too.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > dude ur michael palone? well im edward liu and i was there
> ...


whats ur first name?


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...



Maybe Baian? Check his WCA profile.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 28, 2008)

im too lazy lol


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2008)

That isn't funny.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> im practicing for the bolder tournmanet and realized for some odd reason i do oh better sittin down than standing up... :confused::confused:
> standing tires out my hand idk why. so should i just stick with sitting down or should i find a standing position that best fits me, which of course i will need some advice on that.



sitting down is technically faster because your hands are closer to the timer most of the time


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> That isn't funny.


it really isnt


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

wow talk about rule 25.......


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 28, 2008)

Odin said:


> wow talk about rule 25.......


whats rule 25?


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

Rule 25, the 25th of 46 rules of the internet. Rule 25 states that any relation to the original topic decreases with every single post.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

That reminds me of... GODWIN'S LAW!

Dude I think Godwin's Law should be modified by replacing Hitler with the term itself, "Godwin's Law".

Edit: Okay, note to self: Stop quoting Godwin!


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > im practicing for the bolder tournmanet and realized for some odd reason i do oh better sittin down than standing up... :confused::confused:
> ...



This is absurd logic. If you are standing up or sitting down you can have your hands as close to, or far away from, the timer as you like


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...



well, most people, I guess, are closer when they're sitting, lol I ahven't seen anyone cube with the cube over their head while sitting

but, you may be right, some people bend over when they're standing


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 28, 2008)

well i didnt use any chairs at boulder 08 and i still got second place
sucks for you anthony that you didnt get to compete


----------



## Odin (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> That reminds me of... GODWIN'S LAW!
> 
> Dude I think Godwin's Law should be modified by replacing Hitler with the term itself, "Godwin's Law".
> 
> Edit: Okay, note to self: Stop quoting Godwin!



its the rules of the internet heres all of them


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 29, 2008)

lol this is gettin rediculous


----------



## Odin (Sep 29, 2008)

you know you like it


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 29, 2008)

maybeeee..... lol


----------

